# Pour un lecteur, amateur de photo : iPad 2 ou nouvel iPad ?



## Mowdya (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'hésite entre les deux modèles. J'ai l'intention de me servir de l'iPad comme support de formation, essentiellement. Mes besoins :
- livres électroniques (en grande partie sur la photo, donc illustrés, mais aussi ds livres ordinaires, sans images).
- vidéos genre Lynda.com, Elephorm ou podcasts.
- quelques documents audio (pas ou peu de musique).
- applis genre Fotopedia.

Autre utilisation fondamentale : iCal, Evernote et tout ce qui m'aider à m'organiser dans mon travail et mes loisirs (recherche de documents, planification de projets, etc.).

Mail + web : un peu chaque jour (via wifi uniquement). 

Quelques jeux pas très gourmands genre Angry Birds (donc pas Infinity Blade).

Idéalement, je voudrais aussi pouvoir me servir de l'iPad pour faire des retouches basiques de photos au format RAW en revenant d'une sortie, et ainsi et dégrossir le travail de sélection, recadrage et retouche (avec iPhoto ou autre) pour gagner du temps.
Pas sûr qu'iPhoto soit l'outil adapaté et pas sûr surtout que l'iPad puisse gérer de manière assez fluide des fichiers RAW. Mais cette utilisation est secondaire.

Budget 500 maximum.

Tout désigne le nouvel iPad pour la qualité de l'affichage (idéal pour ce qui touche à la photo) MAIS :
- il est plus cher.
- il chauffe (j'ai testé, c'est assez désagréable).
- il est un peu plus lourd que l'iPad 2 (50 g environ, négligeable ?).
- pour profiter du Retina Display, les fichiers et applications plus lourdes.

Ma grande crainte concernant l'iPad 2 est que l'affichage du nouvel iPad va tirer les applications et les vidéos vers le haut en ressources nécessaires et risque de rendre la vie difficile sur iPad 2.

Dernière question : pour lire confortablement, il vaut mieux le nouvel iPad ? A priori oui, mais qui dit meilleure définition, dit meilleur contraste. Et c'est pas forcément une bonne chose pour les yeux, mais je me trompe peut-être...

Alors, que choisiriez-vous ?
- iPad 2 16GB
- nouvel iPad 16 GB
- une autre tablette (Samsung, Asus, Motorola, Acer...)

Merci d'avoir lu jusqu'ici !


----------



## Nathalex (22 Mars 2012)

Mowdya a dit:


> - pour profiter du Retina Display, les fichiers et applications plus lourdes.



Je crois bien que cet argument ne tient pas : même si tu n'as qu'un iPad 2, tu télécharges la totalité de l'appui puisque l'App Store ne discrimine pas selon le type d'appareil.


----------



## Mowdya (22 Mars 2012)

Nathalex a dit:


> Je crois bien que cet argument ne tient pas : même si tu n'as qu'un iPad 2, tu télécharges la totalité de l'appui puisque l'App Store ne discrimine pas selon le type d'appareil.


C'est ce que je comprends pas bien. Il m'a semblé que pour le nouvel iPad, les applis seraient plus lourdes. Mais du coup, je me demande si les éditeurs vont proposer deux versions de leur applis : une "HD" pour le nouvel iPad et une normale pour les autres.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2012)

Non, ça sera la même avec les deux ressources. 

Moi, je prendrais le 3 sans hésitation vu ton utilisation.


----------



## Mowdya (22 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Mars 2012)

Salut !

Je te conseille le nouvel iPad également !

En effet, à mon sens, le seul intérêt d'acquérir un iPad 2 aujourd'hui c'est qu'on peut le trouver sur le refurb à 359 en 16Go Wifi.

Si ton budget te permet de prendre l'iPad, alors vas y !
Surtout pour le confort !

Et puis niveau contraste etc, ce qui est souvent fatiguant pour les yeux c'est la luminosité, et ça, c'est réglable alors bon...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2012)

Oublié l'utilisation photo... Je suis photographe, j'ai un iPad 2 qui me sert à présenter les images à mes clients. J'ai fait l'essai de la retouche de raw (filterstorm le permet).

Le traitement se fait bien, l'export du raw en jpeg une fois fait est assez lent (environ 1 minutes). Sur une image c passe, sur 400 photos de mariage non. De plus, impossible d'étalonner l'écran, Ca c'est son principale handicape.


Je m'en sert pour sauvegarder les raw pendant un reportage (mais jamais vider les cartes, car j'ai déjà perdu des raw devenus illisible déchargé de L'ipad, heureusement je n'avait pas effacé les cartes...)., faire une premier tri (avec photosmith, c'est le bonheur pour trier et synchroniser le trie avant d'arriver sur son lightroom). Surtout pas de retouche, l'outil n'est pas adapté du fait de son écran moyen (gammut / étalonnage).


----------



## Mowdya (25 Mars 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je m'en sert pour sauvegarder les raw pendant un reportage (mais jamais vider les cartes, car j'ai déjà perdu des raw devenus illisible déchargé de L'ipad, heureusement je n'avait pas effacé les cartes...)., faire une premier tri (avec photosmith, c'est le bonheur pour trier et synchroniser le trie avant d'arriver sur son lightroom). Surtout pas de retouche, l'outil n'est pas adapté du fait de son écran moyen (gammut / étalonnage).


C'est précisément comme ça que je compte m'en servir. Pas de retouches liées à l'exposition ou aux couleurs. L'idée c'est de gagner du temps en faisant le tri et des recadrages éventuels pendant le trajet de retour à la maison ou entre deux sessions photo. Les retouches exposition/couleur (et autres) ne se font pas ailleurs que sur un grand écran correctement étalonné. Si je peux faire le tri et quelques recadrages avec fluidité avant mettre le tout dans Lightroom, je serai satisfait.
Merci pour cette réponse, le conseil de garder les photos sur la carte, et le nom du programme utilisé


----------



## Forza Alfa (25 Mars 2012)

A voté j'ai choisi le nouvel iPad car pour lire c'est bien plus agréable que sur l'ancien écran je ne parle même pas des photos un vrai régal cet écran rétina


----------



## Mowdya (25 Mars 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> A voté j'ai choisi le nouvel iPad car pour lire c'est bien plus agréable que sur l'ancien écran je ne parle même pas des photos un vrai régal cet écran rétina


Merci !


----------



## olivier9275 (26 Mars 2012)

Franchement, si tu prévois de beaucoup lire sur l'iPad, prend le nouveau. Je suis passé du 2 au nouveau, et je lis beaucoup sur iPad (journaux, livres, documents de travail, etc.) et l'affichage est d'une qualité tellement supérieure sur le nouveau que je me demande comment j'ai pu faire avant. On est moins, voir plus, obligé de zoomer, les petits caractères étant extrêmement lisibles (pas de sensations de flous comme sur l'iPad 2 ou les autres tablettes).


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Mars 2012)

L'audience semble partagée... les résultats sont très serrés, ça se joue à 11 voix près !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2012)

Mowdya a dit:


> Les retouches exposition/couleur (et autres) ne se font pas ailleurs que sur un grand écran correctement étalonné.





Tout à fait... Le jour ou on pourra étalonner L'ipad à la sonde, sur un écran correcte (peut être que l'écran du New iPad est non, mais sans la possibilité de l'etalonner, c'est useless...).


Une prochaine génération peut être?


----------



## Kamidh (27 Mars 2012)

Bon ce n'est pas une vrais calibration ! mais un bon début quand même !

http://www.guide-gestion-des-couleurs.com/calibrer-ipad.html


----------



## Mowdya (27 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Bon ce n'est pas une vrais calibration ! mais un bon début quand même !
> http://www.guide-gestion-des-couleurs.com/calibrer-ipad.html


Génial ! Je savais même pas que c'était possible, c'est bon à savoir ! 

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, l'hésitation est franchement dissipée là !


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Mars 2012)

Ca reste toujours très serré, avec seulement 15 voix d'écart !!!


----------



## Mowdya (15 Avril 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, j'ai appris plein de trucs utiles !


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Avril 2012)

Du moment que les applications ne changent pas entre l'iPad 2 et le nouvel iPad, autant prendre la nouvelle version. D'autant plus que tu veux l'utiliser pour de la photographie, chose qui est quand même très dépendante de l'écran et le nouvel écran est... juste énorme !

Pour ma part, je trouve pas que le fait qu'il chauffe un peu plus soit vraiment un handicap. En tout les cas, je me suis jamais arrêté de l'utiliser parce que je le trouvais trop chaud.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> D'autant plus que tu veux l'utiliser pour de la photographie, chose qui est quand même très dépendante de l'écran et le nouvel écran est... juste énorme !



il serait énorme étalonné... en dehors de ça... ça reste un écran inutilisable pour la photo...


----------

